# Job



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I am no longer associated with M.I. Outpost. I'm sure that ned will not honor the P&S discounts anymore. My personal level of loyalty and honesty is far above what was being asked of me. I will still be fishing every chance I get. I'm glad that I got to meet so many of our fishermen. See ya Soon!


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

good luck, steve. hope to see you in the surf soon.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. I guess I'll see you in a week or two at Garden City Beach.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry to here of your departure. You helped create much business for them and I'm sure much of that will be leaving. I went out of my way to go there and will miss seeing you. Not honoring a simple discount when more $$$ could be spent is not business minded. I will take my $$ elsewhere and see where it leads. Have visited many places in that area before you were at MI Outpost but went to MIOP because of you. Was planning on bringing some Walleye down ( if I caught some fresh ) to give to you there. Tight lines and fish on the beach......................
Kim:fishing:


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. I just got to the beach today and was going to stop in tomorrow to see if you were in. Hope to see you on the beach soon.


----------



## Fishguts13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear. Wish ya the best


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I will say that you were the main reason I changed from Perry's to the Outpost; always friendly and knowledgeable. Good luck and hope you land something soon.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

piscesman said:


> Sorry to here of your departure. You helped create much business for them and I'm sure much of that will be leaving. I went out of my way to go there and will miss seeing you. Not honoring a simple discount when more $$$ could be spent is not business minded. I will take my $$ elsewhere and see where it leads. Have visited many places in that area before you were at MI Outpost but went to MIOP because of you. Was planning on bringing some Walleye down ( if I caught some fresh ) to give to you there. Tight lines and fish on the beach......................
> Kim:fishing:


Just purchased some leader from the outpost and received my discount. Ned,the owner, told me that he has no plans of removing the discount program.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Sup Steve. Maybe get together soon. Thinking about planning a tybee get together... Glen everyone from our immediate area ... Soon as everything gets into full swing maybe 3-4 weeks from now...


----------

